# Sicily fly or drive



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Are there any Retirees from UK in Sicily?

When you retired there, did you fly over or drive overland?

We are planning our retirement and would love to hear from you about your preparations, any advice or tips you have.

Which are the best towns or areas to consider? Any to avoid?

I'm trying to research as much as I can before our visit.


----------

